# Hopper and wifi...



## akw4572 (Sep 8, 2005)

How many of you are using wifi with it? Have you had any problems with connectivity and such? I've got a 20 mb speed on my wifi and was just wondering how the Hopper works with setups so far.


----------



## Blankman2k5 (Oct 21, 2010)

I've heard nothing but positive things


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

WiFi = unpredictable speed, I would say - unreliable connection for HD stream(s). 
Just turn on your microwave or start your vacuum or use your cordless phone for test...


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I have a WiFi adapter that I have used with a 722, 922, and now the Hopper. I get a signal strength of about 48-55. I sling all the time streaming Better or Best/HD quality without any problems. I use the extender cable for the adapter to pickup the strongest signal. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.



akw4572 said:


> How many of you are using wifi with it? Have you had any problems with connectivity and such? I've got a 20 mb speed on my wifi and was just wondering how the Hopper works with setups so far.


----------



## TallGuyXP (Sep 19, 2006)

My Wi-Fi signal strength was around 50-60, but I had spotty connectivity to my computer via DLNA. I ended up replacing the Wi-Fi connector with a HIC upstairs by the router and a Tap downstairs by the hopper. Works perfectly now!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> I have a WiFi adapter that I have used with a 722, 922, and now the Hopper. I get a signal strength of about 48-55. I sling all the time streaming Better or Best/HD quality without any problems. I use the extender cable for the adapter to pickup the strongest signal. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.


FYI: there not exist two identical WiFi setups. 
It's like your health - no one is you and you can't propagate your health parameters to other ppl.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

P Smith said:


> WiFi = unpredictable speed, I would say - unreliable connection for HD stream(s).
> Just turn on your microwave or start your vacuum or use your cordless phone for test...


Or buy multiple large directional antennas and ramp up the Xmit (like I did  .) Wireless Joey using Dish-supplied wireless adapter streams flawlessly 22-45 ft away with 4 walls. Cordless phones are 5.8 GHz, I'm still using 2.4 for WiFi, vacuum/microwave are a non-issue. Then again this is with $200 in WiFi equipment, not your typical setup  .


----------

